# How much should we charge?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

It would help to know where you live. To me, that seems like a lot to pay to basically rent a pasture, but I suppose if you live in a high-rent area and it's near town, maybe it's not.


----------



## CHill1980 (Mar 28, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> It would help to know where you live. To me, that seems like a lot to pay to basically rent a pasture, but I suppose if you live in a high-rent area and it's near town, maybe it's not.


We live in Central VA and within the city limits of a moderately sized city. Most of the horse barns are much further out . Perhaps that’s why they’re willing to spend this much? It seems like a lot to us but we have no idea what the going rate is this close to the city as there’s not a lot of other options.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I don't know the cost of horse pasture rental there. To me that sounds like a good deal considering anywhere we take our 5th wheel to camp it runs $30-50 dollars a night. with a slight cost break for 2 week stays and one month stays. At $30 at the nightly fee that is $900 a month I would expect by the month it to be $750-800 so the pasture rental with barn would be $200 which is very reasonable plus he is right there with his animals with no drive. Good deal.


----------



## twhvlr (Jul 5, 2017)

Sounds reasonable since he will be using electric, water, and possibly sewer hook up? Consider wear and tear on the driveway. I’d consider having some rules in place also and a written contract to protect both of you. Liability?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Not to me.... this is not a good deal on your end!  *

For the barn, with restricted to 2 horses the $1,000 a month is about right as it will cover your extra power used, water drawn. You are still the owner so land/barn upkeep and maintenance is yours to continue to do...
As soon as you added he will live on-site full time in his RV the deal just went sour and_ *no-go.*_
You are including electric in that price and trailers/motor homes with a full time resident is going to be using a large amount of power to run heat, lights, a/c and anything else it runs on power...._on your dime._
For reference, a trailer park for snowbirds nearby to me charges $990 per month and the tenants pays their own power and internet, cable or such.
I looked at state parks in Florida and most come in around $45 a night...go private and you are looking at significantly more, over $100 a night for full hook-ups and not a terrible distance to things to do.
Go to a place that allows horses you are nearly doubling those amounts nightly and the horses _do not _have free-run of the place...

Now you are going to give 2 stalls in a barn of 4 in addition to use of a fenced pasture....water and electricity for the barn.
Pasture board alone is $225 per animal by us for a place that is nice quality grass, fenced with barb wire...not private but several horses per pasture from different owners.
No shelter but trees in that $225 price per animal. 😐

Again, private pasture and amenities of barn and everything included of power, water...
You need to add a rider on your land insurance as you are now leasing and not sure about where you are but could be held responsible for anything bad occurring ..you may have just crossed to business practices.
Now here comes the real one that could give you serious issues..._*septic is a must.*_
Where is he dumping his grey water {shower and dishes} forget his black water {sewer} could be a headache no $1,000 is worth...serious issues if caught and not septic legal system in place...
Don't believe he is going to disconnect and go to a dump-station weekly...remember he is going to be living in the RV and that sewage water liquid and solids now going where???
You're not going to want to take that chance. 
I sure wouldn't want to face those fines for zoning improper nor health code violations. 🤬
🐴...


----------



## CHill1980 (Mar 28, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> *Not to me.... this is not a good deal on your end! *
> 
> For the barn, with restricted to 2 horses the $1,000 a month is about right as it will cover your extra power used, water drawn. You are still the owner so land/barn upkeep and maintenance is yours to continue to do...
> As soon as you added he will live on-site full time in his RV the deal just went sour and_ *no-go.*_
> ...


Fantastic feedback and thoughts. he is paying for electric separate (there is a separate meter) and water is off a well so no additional cost. The septic is a good point. I will make sure we have it written into the contract that it must be taken offsite. We have game cameras Hidden in various places that would make it very hard for him to dump his sewer water without us noticing. Trust but verify in my book. Insurance wise we are good on this. This will definitely be business income but that is fine with us. We have a separate LLC that we use for this type of thing and was simply subtract cost of upkeep of the barn from income made. But given your additional concerns That I agree with, we may ask for more. Thank you again for the time you spent on this reply.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Just to qualify my post above I meant it was a good deal for him not the OP. That for him it was a cheap deal.


----------



## CHill1980 (Mar 28, 2021)

ksbowman said:


> Just to qualify my post above I meant it was a good deal for him not the OP. That for him it was a cheap deal.


What would be a more reasonable deal for us then? 1200? 1000 was just his offer. We plan to ask for more but trying to keep it reasonable for both sides.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

My husband and I lived in an RV on my dad's land, with our 3 dogs and 3 horses, for 4 years. We paid him $800/month and it was a win/win for all of us. Our utilities only ran about 200/month. We used a room in his basement to store some of our stuff, and used his laundry room. Also, my husband made hookups so that we could dump our sewage directly into their septic. We were careful not to make a mess and helped out with maintenance on the property.

We bought a place of our own on 20 acres and now we basically have an extra barn and an extra 10 acres that we don't need. If we could find a really good tenant who wouldn't make a mess or cause us any problems, we'd be happy to have someone live here in an RV with horses for $1000/month. That would pay half our mortgage.

If you don't live on the land you're renting out, and won't have to share a laundry room or any space with the tenant, I'd think $1000/month would be a pretty reasonable income off of your property. Will it cover your loan payment?

I think it would be difficult to live in an RV without a house with a laundry room and storage that I could access. At RV parks there are laundry facilities and dumping stations. If you're worried about outdoor clutter/mess, I'd recommend setting some rules about where the tenant can store their things and hang their laundry. Will they have running water?

And yes - they'll need to go to a dumping station! Packing your HOME up and hauling it to a dumping station once a week requires commitment.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Are you allowed to have someone live in an RV on your property? You might want to check the laws in your area. So you will be renting a pasture, a barn , and letting them live on your land for a thousand a month? 
I wonder if your insurance would cancel you if something happened. What does boarding go for in your area for pastures? and box stalls ? What do mobile home parks charge, but they would amenities that you do not .


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Agree with the above. Here there is a time limit for use of any RV set up on private property. If living in on site while building then it can be extended until residence is completed but limit there is.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Mobile home park by me has nothing to speak of for amenities...
I've bicycled through the park in the evenings to see what is going on...nothing.
A laundry area is it...
These people pay $1,000 a month to park on a parking slab of concrete, not a tree anywhere and have 10' around their trailer slot for "their" space, a list of regulations and rules to abide by...and pay in advance or it would be more...
Only thing this place has is sewer hookup...and individual power that is connected to a meter block and each "site" is charged individually for service.
If you want internet it costs you extra every month, TV reception = $$ every month....
But that is the way it seems it is...no matter where you go.
If you go to locations closer to the attractions of Disney or Universal and other touristy things you are looking at near double for the RV...now add the cost for horses...
🐴...


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@horselovinguy you are right but those are Florida prices which are a premium especially in the winter. We have paid $1400 plus in the winter to be realitively close to the coast around Bradenton on the gulf side. We keep saying it may be our last winter trip there. In around Lake Placid it is in the $800-900 range for a nice park with grass.


----------

